# Wake - One Man A-capella video



## Innervisions (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey guys.

I thought I'd share with you something interesting I've done with a Fantastic vocalist called Ray Livnat. We've recorded an a-capella piece that we wrote, as he records all the parts (over 150 vocal tracks, actually), by himself.

Anyway, I'd love to know what you think!


----------

